# South Africa (Limpopo) baboon spiders, scorps, etc



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 15, 2007)

Earlier this week myself and a friend went to his farm in Northeastern South Africa, somewhere in the Limpopo province...

We found lots of Parabuthus transvaalicus, and even stumbled upon the burrow of an adult female Augacephalus junodi.  

Pics showing scorpions in sunlight were momentary, we kept them shaded except for the brief moment to take the pictures.  

Pics in order are :
1 - road to the farm
2 - I found a dung beetle 
3 - found our first P. transvaalicus
4 - looks like it had just shed
5 - This one had babies!
6 - baboon spider burrow (look closely)
7&8 - The female with and without flash.
Also included is a video... it shows the baboon spider burrow we found, and also a bit of the dung beetle's behavior. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/d0j0rD_DHHs&rel=1


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 15, 2007)

forgot to add picture 6


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 20, 2007)

That is awesome man. I was down in Zimbabwe, Zambia, Botswana, and S. Africa several years ago for a total solar eclipse that went over Zimbabwe. It was an amazing place and will be returning in 3 more years. We went of morning and evening safaries, but was not all into tarantulas then. Thank you for sharing these! :clap:


----------



## beetleman (Nov 21, 2007)

:clap: nice! awesome pics,awesome place!,i'd love to be there collecting,so many awesome inverts,and i know over there you have the giant predatory ground beetles aswell:drool: thanks for sharing.


----------



## T.Raab (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice Pics.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, great shots!
Nice Auga 
Did any Cordylus spp. found in the area??


----------



## hunterfilly (May 15, 2008)

Love the pics! Have always wanted to go to Africa and just look at scorps, T's and all the wild life!


----------



## Ricki123 (May 15, 2008)

beetleman said:


> :clap: nice! awesome pics,awesome place!,i'd love to be there collecting,so many awesome inverts,and i know over there you have the giant predatory ground beetles aswell:drool: thanks for sharing.


You would find it is illegal to collect from SA, but anyway....


I'M GOING TO SOUTH AFRICA       
and exactly in the limpopo province, at a wildlife rehab centre!!!

Hoping to see lots of T's and other wildlife... lots and lots of pics will be taken!


----------



## No One (May 16, 2008)

South africa is a really cool place.. I Live there . Iv'e found many a T and scorpion here, But It does suck that it is illegal to Catch and keep the indegenous Reptiles. arachnids here, without a permit.. And thats another storry trying to get a permit is next to impossible.. 

Hey ICM, Is that ruan's farm you wen't to visit. And is that him in the Picture..


----------



## Ceratogyrus (May 29, 2008)

Yip thats me at our farm.


----------

